# Any tips to get foreign fruit (without online)?



## ceribells

Hi all! Do you guys have any advice about getting fruit varieties without trading online? I have my native cherries, and coconuts and pears from NMT islands. (I'm trying to take things at my own pace and not rush into the wild west that is online trading)

I feel like sending fruit to villagers in NL by mail would sometimes prompt them to send fruit back to you? Maybe handing them fruit in NH might work?
Any other tips?


----------



## Lars

the NMT islands are you best bet imo.
i don't know if they sent you fruit back in this game like in NL.

or just trade with someone with a very high online rating.
than you know there is no funny business going on.


----------



## haramura

I think your mom sends you 3 of a different type than your native fruit, but it might be your sister fruit. This game sadly relies a lot on in-game trading (probably to boost Nintendo online memberships tbh), I'm not sure if it's even possible to collect all the fruit without being online.


----------



## Dormire

I think Mom does send you 3 pieces of foreign fruit or was that someone else. Then, NMT island-wise there will be an island filled with foreign fruit. It's what referred to as sister fruit. Each every time you find one, it's always that fruit.

My sister fruit is Oranges while my native is Apples.


----------



## ceribells

The trading thing is more of a pacing thing than a trust thing... Just not ready to open those floodgates yet. And I don't mind waiting for fruit, but I've also only seen the 3 I have, and I'm starting to itch for some of the fruit furniture DIYs.
I think Mom sent me the pears, which are also my sister fruit. Whomp whomp.


----------



## haramura

Getting into online trading can be intimidating. If you'd like, I'd be willing to just give you the fruit you don't have! If it's a pacing issue, I could give you only one or two of each so you'd have to grow them and get them more organically. Feel free to let me know! No worries if you don't want to <3


----------



## JeffreyAC

I was doing the same thing as you, until I read that you can only get 3 different fruit max without trading.

You original, one from islands and one from your mom which can be different or the same as the previous ones, so you can have 2 or 3 different without trading... sucks but that's how it is currently.


----------



## ceribells

haramura said:


> Getting into online trading can be intimidating. If you'd like, I'd be willing to just give you the fruit you don't have! If it's a pacing issue, I could give you only one or two of each so you'd have to grow them and get them more organically. Feel free to let me know! No worries if you don't want to <3


I appreciate the offer! I was a frequent (obsessive) trader in late-game NL, so I definitely know what I'm getting into! I'm enjoying letting my island progress on its own for now.
But, it sounds like I'm SOL on the remaining fruits so I might take you up on the offer.

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020

Also the poll results are funny because I actually like cherries and pears! Both are 0 votes right now.
I just think apples look *so* classic and cute and homey.


----------



## Skyfall

I was wondering this too. I also don’t want to trade until I’m good and bored!  I would like to go slow so that I can play this game longer. 

From what I’m reading we are stuck at 3.  My at native is cherry. Mom sent me oranges. My NMT fruit is peaches. 

I hope they do a patch where they make the last 2 fruits available somehow. I’ll get online eventually, I think, but I can imagine really young children playing who would never be allowed online by their parents. They are stuck on many levels.


----------



## MelodyRivers

My native fruit is apples, my sister fruit is oranges, my hubby gave me pears, and I got peaches in the mail. I only need cherries


----------



## Carole

I have two switches, and two towns. The native fruit of one is oranges, and the other has pears as its native fruit. On Nook Miles Tours I picked up cherries and apple. So, the only one I am missing is peaches. The lack of peaches hasn't been worth getting upset about.


----------

